# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > New Matter's MOD-t Forum >  Settings for advanced use (external slicers)

## hsus

Hey I'd thought we could discuss some external slicers... I've found the new matter one a WIP and very laggy on my old macbook pro, barely usable.

I've been using astroprint, they've added a default setting for the mod-t, but you'll need to add the PLA yourself, I've tried setting it to 200 for the included pink new matter pla.
In my limited testing this seems to work fine.

I'm using the best quality setting on a print atm, I'm baffled by how slow this is! Can I up the speed in the advanced slicing settings without jeopardizing the print quality? What's an ok setting here? default seems to be a print speed of 20 and an infill speed of 55 with a layer thickness of 0.1 mm

EDIT:
Also noticed best quality settings ups the infill to 40 %, any reason why this would make the print quality better? (Other than just adding a bit of weight which might feel better?)

----------


## hsus

Oh found these helpful links
https://www.reddit.com/r/newmatter/c..._for_the_modt/
https://www.reddit.com/r/newmatter/c...ic3r_settings/

----------

